# Can you identify mine please!



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Here are the pics of both, though I bought them together they seem a little different from each other.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

More..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more of both..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

last..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

those my friend are what we call red bellies piranhas


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I thought they would be the so called very red Ps, since one of them is redder than the other. That's why I thought I might have one RBP and the other a very Red RBP.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

the general RBP


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri, common piranha.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

like everyone else said nice fish though


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

red belly


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> red belly


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

those are common piranhas ( red bellies :smile: ).


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Like everyone else said, RBP. Nice pics!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

they are RBPs


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

question is how much you get it for?


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Rb....nice pickup~~


----------

